# 1993 Sentra XE



## Slacker (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a 1993 Nissan Sentra XE 4-door, but I don't like it's "old" look or color (maroon), so I've been looking for parts (both visual and performance) to make it look like it would fit right in in an Import Tuner magazine, but I'm having some trouble finding the parts I want, like chrome headlights and taillights (can find them for a '95, but not a '93) and performance parts to boost that 111hp up a little (or a lot). Anyone know of some sites where I can find these parts? I've tried going to Yahoo and searching for "1993 Nissan Sentra XE parts" and can't find much. However, I have managed to find a body kit I like, but I want those euro taillights and headlights (or at least clear lenses for the headlights), a blue paint job (like maybe an electric blue), some rims (found some I like that are actually possible for me to afford), an exhaust tip (the ones that give it that low growl of a sound), and some interior stuff like getting all my seats re-covered in blue and grey, CF dash kit, 6" blue neon tubes (one under passenger-side dash and one under driver-side dash), the list just goes on... Any help or pics of your '93 Sentra for some inspiration would be awesome! Also, does anyone know of the statistics on the '93 Sentra XE, like engine size (_._L, 4-cylinder), HP, ...?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

here is something to inspire you...


















everything else you need is real easy to find on this forum by using the search button and some creative "key words" or http://www.sentra.net/


----------



## az3098 (Sep 13, 2004)

I love that front bumper cover. Where can I find that? I have a B13 2-door I've been looking for a relatively mild front end modification. Everything I've found has been to extreme for my taste but what you've done looks great.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Do I really get to be the first person to yell at him to search? 

A lot of the information you want is here on the forums already. Just look around and you'll find answers to lots of questions you want to ask and many many more that you wouldn't even know to ask. Search here and the GA16 forum for mechanical information (since you have a 1.6L engine designated the GA16DE) as well as Kojimas Garage at Sentra.net.

As for your cosmetic questions, check the cosmetic forum here. :thumbup:

On a personal note... Please don't rice your car. For instance, if you want a 2" stainless steel catback exhaust great! It'll look good, sound good, and make a decent power gain! But don't just bolt on a fart-can exhaust or giant tip.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

az3098 said:


> I love that front bumper cover. Where can I find that?


this bumper is known as the Sunny Super Saloon bumper from the Japanese B13 Sunny (Sentra). you can find them for sale every once in a while on www.sr20forum.com



BikerFry said:


> Do I really get to be the first person to yell at him to search?


Nope.... did you read all of my post?



Avshi750 said:


> everything else you need is real easy to find on this forum by using the search button and some creative "key words" or http://www.sentra.net/


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Avshi750 said:


> Nope.... did you read all of my post?


Haha shit. Should've known somebody would've jumped on that within 2 seconds... 

BTW, your car is gorgeous!


----------

